# Lift Games



## LostENT (Oct 18, 2012)

I always listen to music when I'm carving moguls or hitting back-country... as an adrenaline junkie I need a soundtrack. 
So yea, I have my iPad on me at all times. 

I usually play games on the lifts to pass time- so I figured I would share one that I really like since I'm sure a lot of people bring their tech on the slopes with them as well. And if you have one to share I'm always looking for a good game to pick up.

Recently I've been playing this game LookOut- Blizzard! and I'm pretty obsessed. It's a sort of reinvention of Pac Man mixed with smooth graphics and an ability to listen to your music while playing. Each level lasts about 30 seconds, making it the perfect way to pass time even on the shortest lift. Just don't drop your iPad, and I suggest getting a glove for it as well. (they sell them at most shops)







Also, it's tilt-control, so you're pretty much forced to have a good grip on the device.

Have fun! I'll review more if I come across any I think are worth sharing.

edit:

linked: https://itunes.apple.com/app/lookout-blizzard/id541717748

here's a trailer/video review as well:


----------



## Nick (Oct 18, 2012)

Are you the developer of this game?


----------



## LostENT (Oct 18, 2012)

Negative, the dev is Unnyhog Entertainment.

link: http://www.unnyhog.com/


----------



## Nick (Oct 18, 2012)

No android version. 

What do you do when it gets to be zero


----------



## LostENT (Oct 18, 2012)

Lol, you don't take it out... or you'll find a giant crack on the screen and fiberglass all inside and over your jacket. 

Not that that's happened to me 

They make sleeves for that though... and it's good to keep some security on it.. just in case.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 18, 2012)

for me the mountains are for dis-connecting....see, hear, smell nature.....look up once in awhile, life isnt a screen.


----------



## marcski (Oct 18, 2012)

We used to bring a bunch of Trivial Pursuit Cards and quiz each other on the lifts.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 18, 2012)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> for me the mountains are for dis-connecting....see, hear, smell nature.....look up once in awhile, life isnt a screen.


I'm with you on this.  
My phone is on me in case I need to use it but mostly its not in use and I like taking a breather from technology.  Besides, the people on the chair with me may add some spice to my life.  I've met some awesome people while skiing. 




marcski said:


> We used to bring a bunch of Trivial Pursuit Cards and quiz each other on the lifts.


That's kind of a cool idea if you've got kids with you!  Good idea


----------



## Madroch (Oct 18, 2012)

My phone cracked my rib last year (new years eve)  after a faceplant- I still carry it- skiing with kids and alpinereplay- but I no longer keep it in my breast pocket....rib still acts up


----------



## Nick (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow ... 

Yeah I bring my phone but I'm with everyone else. Even sitting around the house I'm still on my phone or computer. Skiing is one of the few areas where I really can unplug, at least for a little bit. (Guilty of checking email on the lift occasionally). I ski alone occasionally and love talking to people on the lift. 

But if I'm alone on the lift I will check it. Also I do normally keep AlpineReplay running for stats (or Google Mytracks) on my phone and I might take a quick pic and share it here and on Facebook.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't really care about "unplugging", but I don't think I'll be playing games on the chair lift any time too soon.


----------



## Nick (Oct 19, 2012)

I need to. Sometimes I think back to my day and literally from the time I wake up until the time I go to bed I probably only have a max of 5 min away from a screen at a clip. Even watching TV I find myself compulsively checking my phone every 10 min. It's pretty bad.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 19, 2012)

Nick said:


> I need to. Sometimes I think back to my day and literally from the time I wake up until the time I go to bed I probably only have a max of 5 min away from a screen at a clip. Even watching TV I find myself compulsively checking my phone every 10 min. It's pretty bad.



I play with my phone or tablet constantly, that's why I have them...

I'm addicted, and I don't give a crap. :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 19, 2012)

Madroch said:


> My phone cracked my rib last year (new years eve)  after a faceplant- I still carry it- skiing with kids and alpinereplay- but I no longer keep it in my breast pocket....rib still acts up


I have a friend who's a trauma nurse who warned me to NOT carry my phone in my left breast pocket.  According to her, people have serious heart attacks from phone/camera impact to the chest wall on  a regular basis.  That's a freak thing but one that's easily avoidable.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 19, 2012)

marcski said:


> we used to bring a bunch of trivial pursuit cards and quiz each other on the lifts.


​Moops!!!!


----------

